# Moths....



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I've posted before about the horrible things...

Last year we had pantry moths, we showed them the door so to speak, the previous offerings worked but since then - before it cooled down weatherwise in 2016, we had the household variety - we tried with the moth strips, lavender, cedar balls etc but they took up residence and annoyed us immensely before the end of the year...obviously they ceased activity in 2016 so we thought that we had removed all traces....until a couple of weeks ago one or two got stuck to the traps...as time has gone on, a few more...all our cupboards and wardrobes have traps, lavender, cedar balls etc...I appreciate they are annoying and not too destructive, but it would be nice to watch TV without our attention being diverted by one of the little bleeders flying across our eye line - has anyone got any other tips that I've not mentioned above, is there a magic spray or potion to make them 'raise the white flag'?...I know when we lived in Australia there was a company called MORTEIN who had aerosol bombs specifically for flying insects/moths etc I've looked on line, no sign of it in Europe due to legislation or whatever...

Any (more) help would be very much appreciated!!

Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have got pantry moths this year as well. We had them when we first moved into this house but I managed to banish them with thorough cleaning of all the nooks and crannies in the pantry. Dennis made sure that there were no cracks or crevices where they could lay their eggs by sealing them all up. 
We have been free of them for 10 years but now they are back and very annoying.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

They're a bit like Double glazing salesmen back in the UK...you think you've got rid of them but hey ho, you open the door & there they are LOL!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We have got panty moths this year as well.


Blimey! How long have you had that pair on?



Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We cured the problem of moths in the cupboards in the kitchen by buying some of the yellow sticky insect attracting papers you see hanging on trees. Cut one into a small strip and attach to the inside of the cupboard - they are double sided sticky. It works and by killing the moths no eggs are laid.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Blimey! How long have you had that pair on?
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


OMG, now I need to go change them because I wet them with laughingound:ound:ound:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> We cured the problem of moths in the cupboards in the kitchen by buying some of the yellow sticky insect attracting papers you see hanging on trees. Cut one into a small strip and attach to the inside of the cupboard - they are double sided sticky. It works and by killing the moths no eggs are laid.
> 
> Pete


We have the sticky things in the pantry and they have caught some but it seems some of them are too smart to be caught


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Have any of you suggested to the Moths to get sterilised, or perhaps try contraception.................. Of course you could always get a length of rubber band and shoot them down in mid air............a bit messy of course! The only other thing to suggest is you tell them to..................wing it.

Sorry folks just couldn't resist it.

Cheers:hippie::hippie:


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

being serious ( and therefore very boring, sorry) I use the food moth sticky sheets available in all good super markets in all the kitchen cupboards, which work well, at least they do in my house.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> being serious ( and therefore very boring, sorry) I use the food moth sticky sheets available in all good super markets in all the kitchen cupboards, which work well, at least they do in my house.


We have them in our pantry and they have caught some but we still have moths and also their larvae on the ceiling in there. We are killing several moths every day that fly out of the pantry when we open the door.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

That's the penalty for being posh with a pantry!



Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> That's the penalty for being posh with a pantry!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


 you're just jealous Pete.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

*moths*

What's a Pantry? Pete, is it a repository for Panties? Veronica is Posh............yeah right:faint:

Cheers


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We've had a slight change to the moth's tactics...I've noticed that late at night there are moths trapped between our bedroom sliding windows and the closeable blinds...just to be different I put a moth strip in the area between the window & the blind to see if they are/were coming from the outside...after a week there were a dozen or so having committed Hari Kiri....Success maybe?...our bedroom faces East so mid afternoon onwards when it gets slightly darker I think the moths that are caught out in the daytime are looking for somewhere darker than being in direct sunlight - so they end up having a rest in our window space....I find it very strange that the neighbours (we live in a block of four townhouses) don't admit to having moths...their doors are wide open so they would be suffering too...wouldn't you think?!?...At the same time we have the occasional hit on one of our many strategically placed traps so either they are the interlopers from outside or one of our sneaky invisible residents.....Aaaaaaaaaaarghhhh.....I HATE MOTHS AND THEY ARE DOING MY HEAD IN!!!!!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok Big_Bad_Dave I take the point, joking aside, it's a serious problem, is it possible to get your hands on one of those insect zappers they use in commercial kitchens, I have no idea how expensive they are, perhaps it's something you could look into.

Cheers


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just an update Big_bad_dave Ive looked online : Easyzap commercial £21.58p, Easyzap EZ16 £23.99p and probably the best option Manrose Portable Zapper 5.5w LED £27.54p
Ok Buddy

Cheers


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We brought one with us from Oz...Nice bright zapper...I think the moth's sit in a circle around it and have a pow wow....they certainly don't have ant intentions of leaving this world for the next via our zapper...There's a company in OZ called Mortein who have aerosol sprays called BOMBS which you press the button on 3 or 4 strategically placed containers in the house, clear out for an hour or two and hey presto...dead bugs of all kinds..cockroaches, moths etc....but being in th EU, the bombs are probably bad for the environment...'Nuff said!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think the level of harmful creatures in Oz, harmful to both humans and dwellings, can be compared with the moths in cupboards and pantry.

They're a nuisance not a threat and, as far as we're concerned, far less nuisance than the ant invasions we have been getting this year.

Pete


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

True, but putting it into context all I was saying that your everyday bugs that you get all over the world are present...all over the world....the bug sprays that I mentioned would move the moths from this world to the next.....I can deal with Redback spiders & some of the other wee beasties no problem, but moths really are very annoying...especially when one flies across your eyeline whilst watching TV....everything stops until the offending moth has been dispatched!!


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Despatched!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you mean deaded!

Or is that just Bluebottles?

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think you mean deaded!
> 
> Or is that just Bluebottles?
> 
> Pete


I've just deaded 4 of them in 5 minutes. Well at least they are good exercise for my bad leg. Its probably quite funny watching me hobbling about chasing moths.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Yew rottin swine!


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We've got one buzzing around at the moment....I think he must have been a racing driver in a previous life...Stirling Moth!!........Oh well, time for my meds!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Yew rottin swine!


:crutch::crutch::flock:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Big-bad_dave said:


> Stirling Moth!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

*moths*

Veronica you are a very very naughty girl you deaded 4 moths, and with a gammy leg! that is just horremendous, you need to sit in the naughty corner................................................cause you should've got a lot more of them!!!!!!!!!!! :crutch::crutch::crutch::crutch:

Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> Veronica you are a very very naughty girl you deaded 4 moths, and with a gammy leg! that is just horremendous, you need to sit in the naughty corner................................................cause you should've got a lot more of them!!!!!!!!!!! :crutch::crutch::crutch::crutch:
> 
> Cheers


:sorry::sorry:


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

*moths*

Never mind Veronica I am recommending you for a medal, moth sharpshooter of the year:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Happy day's


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

*moths*

If any of you come across a really aggressive moth, it's possible you have encountered an........................................................TIGER MOTH he he. lane:lane:lane:lane:
By the way why do they call a big fly a bluebottle, admittedly it's blue but it ain't shaped like a bottle???????????.


Cheers


----------

